

Ask HN: Where to hire contract electrical engineers? - firstfactory

I am looking to hire an electrical engineer to work on an Arduino/Netduino shield for an open source project.<p>Is there an oDesk for hardware people?
======
tocomment
I would try newspaper classifieds. I think you can run anad for like $60/
week?

~~~
firstfactory
Thanks, but I'm not looking for somebody local.

